

The World Reimagined - Sized By Population - thinker
http://forrst.com/posts/The_World_Reimagined_Sized_by_population-tEx

======
riffraff
a much wider set of maps based non-geographic country data existed at the
worldmapper project[0], e.g. gdp[1] and violent deaths[2], it's a very
interesting site although the visualization is not the best possible imvho.

[0]<http://www.sasi.group.shef.ac.uk/worldmapper/index.html>

[1][http://www.sasi.group.shef.ac.uk/worldmapper/display.php?sel...](http://www.sasi.group.shef.ac.uk/worldmapper/display.php?selected=169)

[2][http://www.sasi.group.shef.ac.uk/worldmapper/display.php?sel...](http://www.sasi.group.shef.ac.uk/worldmapper/display.php?selected=291)

------
fluorescentLAMP
Wow, Bangladesh.

Population greater than Russia. Area slightly smaller than Montana.

